# Light Asthma and CF ?!



## Max_turcotte (11 Jun 2010)

Hi , here's my problem : 

I've tried to enter the Canadian forces (Montreal recruiting center) , passed the test , and at the medical , they turn me back cause I've declared asthma ( light asthma very well controlled ) . So Ive tried another time whit a doctor recommendation and a pneumologist too , nothing .... they still turn me back like i was suffering severe asthma .

I never had to go to hospital for like 10 years for asthma , only use my symbicort like 1 time each week IF i have allergies and sometime I'm not using it ... anyway ... Is there any way to bypass that ? is there any way to get into the CF while suffering of light asthma ?! cause i really want to become a soldier and i really think about paying 6000-10000$ US to get the bronchial thermoplasty operation in the US if it can help to get inside the CF if necessary .

If someone already got my problem and have a solution , any solution , please tell me cause i really want to become a soldier and serve my country !

Sorry for my english , not so bad by I'm not an expert 

Maxime Turcotte , 21 years old
Québec , Canada


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jun 2010)

Google search of army.ca for "asthma":

site:army.ca asthma

*About 286 results*

I am sure you will find something there relevant to your questions.


----------



## MP_Bound (11 Jun 2010)

I have asthma and I declared it during my medical, all I had to do was submit a form from my doctor declaring my asthma not a operational risk, and the fine people at the CF declared me medically fit.

If you have been turned away, I am sure there is more to it than "light asthma"


----------

